# Ghost Shrimp



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

do reds really like ghost shrimp cause i was told my a supposed piranha master at the aquarium shop that they do. i put em in and theyr now roaming around eating my reds leftovers


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

All leftover food should be removed within 20min of feeding or you will have water quality issues


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

****** said:


> All leftover food should be removed within 20min of feeding or you will have water quality issues


o ok and i also bought bought these formula one protein beef cubes or watever... i was told to feed it twice a week to help with growing is this bad or what?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

P's shouldnt really eat red meat except as a monthly treat.

Good foods are white fish and shrimp, also I would get them on a quality pellet as soon as possible.
It is easier to get them on pellets while they're young

As juvies pellets and dried krill or blood worms would be best though especially dime size


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

****** said:


> P's shouldnt really eat red meat except as a monthly treat.
> 
> Good foods are white fish and shrimp, also I would get them on a quality pellet as soon as possible.
> It is easier to get them on pellets while they're young
> ...


i know this may sound lame but where can i buy all this stuff cause i will go right after school and buy it


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

A petsmart, petco, or any local fish supply - petshop should have the food your looking for.

Also, p's will eat the ghost shrimp, but thats gonna get expensive real fast. Tomorrow morning, a lot of them will be gone.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

If this is the same person that told you that it was ok to put 6 reds in a 14g tank I would not listen to a single thing that person is telling you.









Make sure not to leave any uneaten food in the tank. If they haven't finished everything off withing 10 mins or so, pull it out and throw it away. The ghost shrimp will make a good clean up crew. Your reds may eventually pick them off one by one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

piranha-freak101 said:


> do reds really like ghost shrimp cause i was told my a supposed piranha master at the aquarium shop that they do. i put em in and theyr now roaming around eating my reds leftovers


they are fine to feed though i wouldnt do more then just a treat due to their cost. The only way id feed them somewhat frequently is if i bred them myself. They will work, but a pack of fillets or shrimp from the supermarcket will be a better more economical choice.

I also wouldnt feed red meat to much as it tend to foul your water quicker and like said there shouldnt be any chuncks of left over food. Anything thats not eaten thats big enough to be netted out should be netted out.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

o ok thanks guys


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

ghost shrimp is like crack for my reds and golds i treat them to it about once a month put about 30 to 40 in the tank next morning maybe see 2 maybe 3.i have been rasing cherry red shrimp but it is a slow process i would recommed feeding as a treat not a everyday meal unless your rich then do it everyday.i pay 1.00 for 8 at the lfs here.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> ghost shrimp is like crack for my reds and golds i treat them to it about once a month put about 30 to 40 in the tank next morning maybe see 2 maybe 3.i have been rasing cherry red shrimp but it is a slow process i would recommed feeding as a treat not a everyday meal unless your rich then do it everyday.i pay 1.00 for 8 at the lfs here.


yea the aquarium shop i go to sell a dozen for $2


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I pay 50 cents a dozen! Gotta love pet store hook ups!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Inflade said:


> I pay 50 cents a dozen! Gotta love pet store hook ups!


WHAT!!! lucky man thts tight!


----------

